# Extreme Anxiety After Vet?!



## JLB92 (Oct 27, 2014)

I brought my little guy to the vet today for his annual exam and unfortunately, he had to be gassed a bit because he was not letting the vet do a full physical exam. On the way to the vet, he got car sick in his carrier and peed as soon as we took him out to weigh him. While waiting for the vet to come in, he was acting as he normally would when in a place he does not like. He was hissing as usual. The vet came in and took him to the back to administer the gas for the exam. When he came back, he was limp as the effects were wearing off. Once back in his carrier, he started freaking out and popping and hissing and scratching. He did this the entire way home. When we got home, as soon as I opened his carrier, he ran out kind of wobbly. I put him back in his cage and he ran into his igloo and then ran around his cage trying to climb the sides of it. He ripped all of his fleece strips out of his igloo and is just sitting in there with wide eyes freaking out. He is still acting strange and it has been about 5 hours since the vet visit. 

Is this normal after a hedgehog goes under twilight?! HELP!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would call the vet first off to find out what they say about it. I have never had a hedgehog given any gas for an exam so I don't know how they react when they come out of it. The vet should always be contacted as soon as something like this is seen.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Nikki, I would call the vet. If I remember correctly, hyperactivity can be a normal response to coming out of anesthesia. Lily acted that way when she woke up from being put under, I had to struggle to keep her from escaping & running off the table. But five hours after seems like it could be excessive & worth checking in with the vet about.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's always best to phone the vet and ask, but I've had a few of them get extremely hyper after being gassed. My blind boy Samson is one of the worst and he goes CRAZY for about 8 hours after and possibly only crashes then because he'es worn out. :lol:


----------



## JLB92 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you everybody. When I contacted the vet, they said that it could take 2-3 days for him to get back to normal.They also noted that his skin scraping came back negative, yet it still seems like he may have mites, so back to more Revolution.


----------

